# Ever sent your rifle back to BROWNING ?



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I picked up a 300 PRC for the wifes elk hunt this winter in case she hits a shoulder. They are a great round with awesome energy throughout but after nearly 100 rounds my barrel will not groop. I did what i thought was a perfect break in, 3 shots, brush, 3 shots brush, 3 shots brush, 10 shots, brush, clean, then did about 60 shots, then went to my gunsmith shop and we used the real good strong copper cut stuff, scrubbed, let sit, cleaned, scrubbed, cleaned, oiled, even bore scoped it and the camera showed all is breaking as norma, propper copper toward the end in the twinst, great wash , flats look OK, the crown was so so, but not bad for a co prob cranking out 2,000 barrels a day, by no means hand lapped , but what do you expect. 

Went back to range, baged up , steady and tried to zero at 200 yards again after a few rounds to farrell, it still groups horribly, like 4-5 inch spread and with the occasional 4-5" high then a low one, then back to 4-5 inches. 

I do have an aftermarket break onit from my gunsmith so i just swapped it back to the stock break in high hopes it was the issue but I HIGHLY doubt it. 

if it still is not grouping i am going to have to send it back to Browning and see what they say, and i bet it takes 3-4 months? Any chance you guys think the break could be the issue? Sound waves and pressure do crazy things at that speed. Also, what do you think the turnaround time with Browning would be? 

Scope is not moving, rings are not moving,nothing stripped out, shooting on concrete table w bags and very steady- FYI

Shooting HORNADY 212s , have not tried 225s as they are hard to get. 
Gun is new Browning 300 PRC X-Bold MAX long Rang. 
VORTEX - Gen-1 PRS scope (close to that, can't remember the box said)


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Before you send it back try 3 or 4 different bullets. Some guns just don’t like certain bullets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would even try another scope if you have one handy. 

Also until you figure it out just shoot at 100 yards.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that the powerful copper fowling solvents can screw up a barrel if you let it sit. Seen it happen. It could be the aftermarket break too, if its not built/crowned properly.


I'd bet sending it out to Browning, you wont see the rifle back before 6 months.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you shooting factory ammunition or hand loading? If hand loading, I’d try a different bullet or powder. If factory ammo, you’d pretty limited at this point and may want to try the 225s if you can find any. Some rifles just don’t like a particular factory load and will shoot great with another.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

It’s not an apples to apples comparison by any means, but going along with the previous comments.. I had been shooting Hornady ammo pretty much exclusively in my 7mm. No matter what weight of bullet, I was able to shoot clover leafs if I did my part. Killed a lot of game with it too. Fast forward to a couple years ago, I bought a 7mm-08 in the same exact rifle and found a good Hornady load I was confident in. 4-5” groups as you described were the norm. Not only that, my bolt was sticking after each shot. I was about ready to sell that rifle figuring something was just flat out wrong. I finally went and bought some Federal Premium ammunition and all of my problems disappeared. No more bolt sticking and I was getting just over 1” groups at 200 yards.

Try as much different ammunition as you can. I can’t explain it, but I’ve only ever had experience with one rifle that didn’t seem particular with what ammo I put through it. Finding a good factory load is paramount for me as I’m not a reloader.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd try a low power reload (min book) with a good accurate bullet (accubond / or matchking on a budget) and see what that does. Pick a heavier weight bullet, they stabilize a bit better. Maybe you could get someone on here to donate a couple 300 bullets so you dont have to buy a whole box or something.

Dumb'ish question: What type of shooting rest are you using? I've seen people shooting "elbow on hood" complaining about crappy accuracy (lolz). I've always felt to really know a rifles capability you need to remove as much of the human element as possible. I built a shooting rest years ago that took me from 1-3moa on some guns down to sub moa... and on one rifle, .333" groups.

-DallanC


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you guys!!!! The only 300 PRC factory ammo available is HORNADy 212 and 225s. It is impossible to find ammo anywhere right now so i have been talking my gunsmith into selling me a few boxes here and there as he ordered them in bulk for when they build their custom rifles. I was testing my grouping at the range on a concrete table with front on short bi=pod and rear on bags so i was 100% steady and only placing my shoulder against rifle and barely squeezing trigger so i was sure to be 100% steady and i was not tobe a variable. i swapped breaks last night so i am now back to the stock break and am going to go run a few through it at lunch today to see if there is any difference. If not, i am going to try to get at least a few 225s from my guy in hopes that it is a load issue it likes. 

with that being said, is anybody here handloading 300 PRCs yet? I have no prob paying a little more for ammo from a guy who is loading. I understand there will be some cost to get it figured out, but once it is dialed in on a specific load, i can continue to get that same load from the same guy if he is willing to keep doing it. I will update you boys later this afternoon


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Are the groups all over, or is it vertical or horizontal? 

A few other things I can think to check really quick. 

Are the actions screws torqued to spec? I believe Browning typically beds their higher end model actions at the factory, but are the screws torqued to spec in the correct order?

Remove the bipod, it could be putting variable pressure on the barrel depending on how much load you are putting on it between shots. Follow up, are you using free recoil off the bench?

Is the scope focus and parallax set correctly? If not, variances in cheek weld shot to shot could create different points of aim.

I would be surprised if the brake is the issue unless you seeing strikes. Only thing I could think of is affecting the barrel harmonics and a large ES with factory ammo could cause vertical stringing.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry , couldn't get out fo work to get over to range, will try again tomorrow, this weather pending


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

So I have the Browning Hells Canyon Max Long Range 300 PRC myself and I have the same results except mine is doing it more so at 300yrds. At 200 I’m fine but at 300 it starts to throw them weird. I believe it’s the 212s and we need something heavier for our twist rate. I’m going to try a box of 225 to see how it does. Then I’m saving all my brass and a buddy of mine is going to make up some Berger 230 loads for me to see how those do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Also check out this site for custom loads. Not too bad priced and can pick some different loads.

https://hendershots.net/product/300-prc-extreme-custom-ammo/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My brother brought a Christensen in same catrridge and having same issues with numerous speeds and bullets. Other brother bought similarly priced rifle in same cartridge and were having issues with stiff bolt. Took it back to smith and they found a bad bolt and cerakote in the chamber. Havent shot it much since. Maybe just two totally random examples of expensive rifles that dont shoot as well as my Tikka that cost a fraction, but not a fan of the cartridge so far...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

From the sounds of the three rifles experiencing similar accuracy...….Sound to me the cartridge needs to be renamed to 300RC. I'm not reading anything that puts the "P" in the results of range testing.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> From the sounds of the three rifles experiencing similar accuracy...&#8230;.Sound to me the cartridge needs to be renamed to 300RC. I'm not reading anything that puts the "P" in the results of range testing.


That's not exactly true. Every precision long range rifle can have these issues and like their particular ammo. I have a buddy who is a sniper down in Price and he has several long range calibers and has to find the right ammo each gun likes. There is a reason a lot of hardcore long range shooters load their own ammo. To get the best result possible. He has 300PRC btw and his likes the factory hornady 225s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

300 PRC is a great round, nothing wrong with it. There’s 2 factory loads available by Hornady, so a little tough to expect every factory rifle to shoots those well. Reloading will open many more opportunities to fine tune accuracy for your particular rifle.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a buddy who is a sniper down in Price

What's there in Price to be needing a sniper??


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info boys. Got to **** busy to get over there again today but will go tomorrow and see what the original break does, then will try to get a box of 225s off my buddy. Yea i figured we would end up with custom loads as we can really find any factory ammo these days anyway......... unless SOMEBODY HAS A CONNECTION????????


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

ran out of time so i took my biddies 28-Nosler and my 7MM for the hunt and will try custom loads when i get back. Factory break and no bi-pod made no difference FYI


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

My X-bolt has been extremely picky with overall case length having the same symptoms as you. 

I wanted to shoot 212's out of the .300 win mag. 

I soon found 


It likes the minimum overall cartridge length and a lighter/faster bullet combination. 

I had the exact same frustration as you.



Changed oacl and shoots like it should. 

It may be worth finding someone to reload you some rounds with some variations in mind. 


Now finding powder on the other hand....would be the next problem.


----------



## ClaireTerry (Jan 20, 2021)

Critter said:


> I would even try another scope if you have one handy.
> 
> Also until you figure it out just shoot at 100 yards.


amazing scope


----------



## 'Murica! (8 mo ago)

Brettski7 said:


> So I have the Browning Hells Canyon Max Long Range 300 PRC myself and I have the same results except mine is doing it more so at 300yrds. At 200 I’m fine but at 300 it starts to throw them weird. I believe it’s the 212s and we need something heavier for our twist rate. I’m going to try a box of 225 to see how it does. Then I’m saving all my brass and a buddy of mine is going to make up some Berger 230 loads for me to see how those do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I just ordered a Browning Hells Canyon Max Long Range in 300 PRC this past weekend and started looking at a scope to put on it. What scope did you put on yours? I was leaning towards a Vortex but after receiving this message back from them it has me nervous and unsure which optic to go with.

"Something to note, however, is the ejection path of the X-Bolt with large-diameter cases like the PRC being interrupted by the large, exposed windage turret. On WSM, Belted Magnum, PRC, and similar cases, we do not recommend running an optic with an exposed windage turret on the X-Bolt for this reason! The case will hit the turret, and often deflect back into the ejection port, and prevent proper function."


----------

